# List of Vag-Com modifications - Passat B6



## Colo232 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Is there any list of all known Vag-Com modifications (with codes) for a B6 Passat?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Golf5.html


----------



## Colo232 (Jun 25, 2008)

Are the codes for the B6 the same as the Golf MKV?
Thanks


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Colo232)*

It is not a coding similarity, rather a BIT by BIT similarity.
I.E. the BITs that enable the Rear Fog are the same for the MKV chassis as they are for the B6 Passat. The exact Coding for either of these vehicles may be quite different.


----------

